# Where to find counsellors in Portugal?



## MrWriter (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi,

I just wondered if anyone here know of any good therapists in Portugal, particularly around the Coimbra/Viseu area that provide counselling and cognitive behavioural therapy privately? Even if it's just a sign post in the right direction.

I imagine it's probably quite difficult to get something like that through the Portuguese health service, especailly if you don't speak Portuguese very well so am most likely looking to go privately. 

Many thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

A place to start might be Psicólogos e Consultas de Psicologia em Coimbra.

You will find that many medical professionals will speak English, some better than others!


----------

